# Looking for Bow & crossbow research info



## figo40 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have an interesting article from Field and stream January 1951.
It's to large to post here so here is a link.

If this is helpful I may have more, I,ll have to go thru my old magizines.
Frank


----------

